# طرائف وغرائب ليلة الزفاف



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2008)

طرائف وغرائب ليلة الزفاف


في الصومال 

يأتي الزوج المحارب ثم يقوم بضرب عروسه أثناء الاحتفال .. لكي يجعلها تـُـسلِم له منذ البدء .. و تخضع له وتنفذ كل مطالبه .. و لكي تعترف بأنه السيد المطاع في البيت 

و في جزيرة غرينلاند 

يكون إحتفال العرس أشبه بأسلوب إنسان الكهف الأول .. إذ أن العريس يذهب إلى بيت عروسه ويجرها من شعر رأسها إلى أن يوصلها لمكان العرس 

و في جزر كوك 

تذهب العروسة إلى زوجها على بساط من الآدميين 
فحسب تقاليد تلك الجزر .. فإن شباب هذه الجزيرة يقومون بالإستلقاء على الأرض ووجوههم إلى أسفل .. لكي تدوس العروس عليهم أثناء سيرها على ظهورهم .. حتى تصل إلى المكان الذي يجلس فيه زوجها 

و في بورما 

يتم إلقاء العروسة أرضا وذلك أثناء الإحتفال .. ثم يأتي رجل عجوز ويقوم بثقب أُذنيها .. فتتألم وتتوجع وتطلق الصرخات المدوّية .. ولكن ليس هناك من يسمع .. لأن الفرقة الموسيقية تبدأ بالعزف بأصوات صاخبة مع بداء العروسة في الصراخ .. و ذلك لكي لا يسمع أحد صرخات العروس 

و في جزيرة جاوه 

تصبغ العروس أسنانها باللون الأسود .. وتغسل أقدام زوجها أثناء حفل الزواج .. وهذا يـُـعتبر دليل منها على استعدادها لخدمة زوجها طيلة حياتها 

و في قبيلة نيجريتوفي المحيط الهادئ 

يذهب الخطيبان إلى عمدة القرية .. فيمسك العمدة برأسي الزوجان ويضربهما ببعض .. وبهذا يتم الزواج




منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات جديدة ورائعة كاندي
شكرااااا اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> طرائف وغرائب ليلة الزفاف
> 
> 
> و في قبيلة نيجريتوفي المحيط الهادئ
> ...



هههههههههههههه حلوة دي
شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك​


----------



## جارجيوس (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكله العمده بحب البيض كثيرا" ...................................... الرب يسوع يكون معاك


----------



## جارجيوس (27 نوفمبر 2008)

قرئت قبل قليل على النت قصه اعجبتني وحبيت اكتبها لكم القصه بعنوان < ليلة الدخله >                         شاب تزوج من فتاه وما ان دخل بيته هو و عروسته  بدء هاتفه الجوال بالرنين فتح الخط والا اصدقائه يعتذرون له عن عدم حضورهم العرس وذلك بسبب الطريق وقد وصلو مكان الفرح متأخرين فقال لهم العريس بما انكم وصلتوا الى بلدتي لا بد ان تأتو بيتي للعشاء واصر عليهم وكان عدد اصدقائه عشره اشخاص وعلى الفور خرج العريس الى السوق واحضر الى عروسته الأشياء الازمه لتحضير العشاء       بدئت العروس بفرم البصل وهي تدمع وتلعن الساعه التي تزوجت بها وتقول اذا كان هكذا ليلة زفاف فكيف سيكون الوضع بعد سنين من الزواج المهم انها جهزت العشاء واكل العريس مع اصدقائه وذهبو الى منازلهم فدخل العريس الى عروسته واعطاها خمسين الف جنيه وقال لها هذا المبلغ من حقك لانه كان رهان مع اصدقائي خمسة الاف من كل شخص على انك سوف تحضرين العشاء


----------



## جيلان (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> يأتي الزوج المحارب ثم يقوم بضرب عروسه أثناء الاحتفال .. لكي يجعلها تـُـسلِم له منذ البدء .. و تخضع له وتنفذ كل مطالبه .. و لكي تعترف بأنه السيد المطاع في البيت



*بيدبحلها القطة يعنى ههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر موضوع لذيذ بجد*




> قرئت قبل قليل على النت قصه اعجبتني وحبيت اكتبها لكم القصه بعنوان < ليلة الدخله > شاب تزوج من فتاه وما ان دخل بيته هو و عروسته بدء هاتفه الجوال بالرنين فتح الخط والا اصدقائه يعتذرون له عن عدم حضورهم العرس وذلك بسبب الطريق وقد وصلو مكان الفرح متأخرين فقال لهم العريس بما انكم وصلتوا الى بلدتي لا بد ان تأتو بيتي للعشاء واصر عليهم وكان عدد اصدقائه عشره اشخاص وعلى الفور خرج العريس الى السوق واحضر الى عروسته الأشياء الازمه لتحضير العشاء بدئت العروس بفرم البصل وهي تدمع وتلعن الساعه التي تزوجت بها وتقول اذا كان هكذا ليلة زفاف فكيف سيكون الوضع بعد سنين من الزواج المهم انها جهزت العشاء واكل العريس مع اصدقائه وذهبو الى منازلهم فدخل العريس الى عروسته واعطاها خمسين الف جنيه وقال لها هذا المبلغ من حقك لانه كان رهان مع اصدقائي خمسة الاف من كل شخص على انك سوف تحضرين العشاء


*
ههههههههههههه والنبى جدعة انا لو منها اروح لامى
اهه درس طاعة من اول يوم*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

نشكر ربنا اننا فى مصر هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا كاندى
موضوع لذيذ بجد​


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> و في قبيلة نيجريتوفي المحيط الهادئ
> 
> يذهب الخطيبان إلى عمدة القرية .. فيمسك العمدة برأسي الزوجان ويضربهما ببعض .. وبهذا يتم الزواج


 
*طيب  ولما يحبو  يتطلقو  يعملو  ايييييييييييه؟*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​​​


----------



## sameh7610 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه

فعلا طرائف وغرائب

ميرسى كاندى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

دا العزوبية نعمة عند الناس دي​


----------



## sony_33 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا ريتنى كنت صومالى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع بجد

تسلم ايدك يا كاندى


----------



## سامح إمام (6 ديسمبر 2008)

حقيقى الزوجة جدعة بجد  بس الزوج غلطان بصراحة حد يعمل كده فى ليلة العمر
ان لايمكن اعمل كده مع عروستى لأنى بقدر مشاعرها ولا يمكن اجرحها بأى تصرف مش مسؤل
من غير ماافكر


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> معلومات جديدة ورائعة كاندي​
> شكرااااا اختى
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> هههههههههههههه حلوة دي​
> 
> شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> شكله العمده بحب البيض كثيرا" ...................................... الرب يسوع يكون معاك


 
هههههههههههههههههههه

تقريبا كده 

شكرااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> قرئت قبل قليل على النت قصه اعجبتني وحبيت اكتبها لكم القصه بعنوان < ليلة الدخله > شاب تزوج من فتاه وما ان دخل بيته هو و عروسته بدء هاتفه الجوال بالرنين فتح الخط والا اصدقائه يعتذرون له عن عدم حضورهم العرس وذلك بسبب الطريق وقد وصلو مكان الفرح متأخرين فقال لهم العريس بما انكم وصلتوا الى بلدتي لا بد ان تأتو بيتي للعشاء واصر عليهم وكان عدد اصدقائه عشره اشخاص وعلى الفور خرج العريس الى السوق واحضر الى عروسته الأشياء الازمه لتحضير العشاء بدئت العروس بفرم البصل وهي تدمع وتلعن الساعه التي تزوجت بها وتقول اذا كان هكذا ليلة زفاف فكيف سيكون الوضع بعد سنين من الزواج المهم انها جهزت العشاء واكل العريس مع اصدقائه وذهبو الى منازلهم فدخل العريس الى عروسته واعطاها خمسين الف جنيه وقال لها هذا المبلغ من حقك لانه كان رهان مع اصدقائي خمسة الاف من كل شخص على انك سوف تحضرين العشاء


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

قصه غريبه اوى اوى

شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا جريس​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *بيدبحلها القطة يعنى ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر موضوع لذيذ بجد*
> 
> ...


 
ده اللى دبحلها القطه​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> نشكر ربنا اننا فى مصر هههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ميرسى يا كاندى
> 
> موضوع لذيذ بجد​



شوفتى بقى ام الدنيا 

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *طيب ولما يحبو يتطلقو يعملو ايييييييييييه؟*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
بيموت حد فيهم 

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *فعلا طرائف وغرائب*​
> 
> *ميرسى كاندى*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليك يا سامح​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 ديسمبر 2008)

و في قبيلة نيجريتوفي المحيط الهادئ 

يذهب الخطيبان إلى عمدة القرية .. فيمسك العمدة برأسي الزوجان ويضربهما ببعض .. وبهذا يتم الزواج

هههههههههههههه
تحفة دى
على كدة فى الطلاق يدبحوا بعض
الله بحب الاثارة دى
وعلى كدة لو بنت ضخمة شوية
يقضوا الفرح فى المستشفي
وياعيني على العريس بقي
ههههههههههههه
ميرررررررررررسي على الموضوع الغريب ده
قصدي الجميل​


----------



## fady22 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

تعددت الطرق ولكن الموت واحداااااا وهو الزواج ههههههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2008)

_لاء بجد تحفة يا كاندى 
تسلم ايدك
مشكووووووره كتيييير​_


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*تحفة يا كاندى

طب ما يعملوا حاجة هنا فى مصر زى كدا طيب

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دا العزوبية نعمة عند الناس دي​


 
خلاص يا فروشتى اخدوا على كده 

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *يا ريتنى كنت صومالى*
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اشمعنى الصومال يعنى​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> موضوع رائع بجد
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا كاندى


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

سامح إمام قال:


> حقيقى الزوجة جدعة بجد بس الزوج غلطان بصراحة حد يعمل كده فى ليلة العمر
> ان لايمكن اعمل كده مع عروستى لأنى بقدر مشاعرها ولا يمكن اجرحها بأى تصرف مش مسؤل
> من غير ماافكر


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> و في قبيلة نيجريتوفي المحيط الهادئ ​
> 
> يذهب الخطيبان إلى عمدة القرية .. فيمسك العمدة برأسي الزوجان ويضربهما ببعض .. وبهذا يتم الزواج​
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تقاليد غريبه جداااااااااااااا

المستشفى ايه ده عاشوا اصلا​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

fady22 قال:


> تعددت الطرق ولكن الموت واحداااااا وهو الزواج ههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههههههه

مش فى كل مكان​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _لاء بجد تحفة يا كاندى ​_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _مشكووووووره كتيييير_​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا ليك يا تونى​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *تحفة يا كاندى​*
> 
> *طب ما يعملوا حاجة هنا فى مصر زى كدا طيب*​
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
هههههههههههههههههه

ده انتى عايزه العزوبيه تنتشر بقى 

احنا احسن من غيرنا بكتير​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههه فعلا غرائب وعجائب
ربنا يباركك اختي كاندي​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههه نشكر ربنا مفيش حاجه من ديه عندنا فى مصر 
شكراا ليكى يا كاندى وربنا يباركك


----------



## فادي البغدادي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههه موضوع جميل 

و شكرتُ الرب الف مرة لأنني لم أتزوّج في كل البلدان و الجزر المذكورة !!!


----------



## zama (15 ديسمبر 2008)

يذهب الخطيبان إلى عمدة القرية .. فيمسك العمدة برأسي الزوجان ويضربهما ببعض .. وبهذا يتم الزواج


هذه الطريقة هى اكثر ما اعجبتنى 
شكرا جزيلا ..............................................................................................................


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههه فعلا غرائب وعجائب​
> 
> ربنا يباركك اختي كاندي​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> هههههههههههه نشكر ربنا مفيش حاجه من ديه عندنا فى مصر
> شكراا ليكى يا كاندى وربنا يباركك


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

الحمدلله 

كانت بقت كارثه​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2008)

فادي البغدادي قال:


> هههههه موضوع جميل
> 
> و شكرتُ الرب الف مرة لأنني لم أتزوّج في كل البلدان و الجزر المذكورة !!!


 
هههههههههههههههههههه

الحمدلله

مش عايز تجرب يعنى يا فادى​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> يذهب الخطيبان إلى عمدة القرية .. فيمسك العمدة برأسي الزوجان ويضربهما ببعض .. وبهذا يتم الزواج
> 
> 
> هذه الطريقة هى اكثر ما اعجبتنى
> شكرا جزيلا ..............................................................................................................


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكلك نفسك تجربها يا مينا​


----------

